# Ever had Pan Dulce?



## mexican mama (Aug 28, 2009)

sweet breads are my favorite kind of bread,,you dont need jam or any filling on it coz it usually has its own filling or topping,,and its great for afternoon coffee or tea...Pan dulce for me is one sweet bread you can never go wrong with, kids love it as well as the adults. I usually make it for special occasions or if my nieces and nephews request it whenever they come over.I have been following this recipe found in allaboutmexicanfood.com coz its easy and simple to follow...hope y'all try this one out

*http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Pan-Dulce/Detail.aspx*


----------



## roadfix (Sep 2, 2009)

Every bakery, including supermarkets, in mi barrio sells them.  I'm not too crazy about them though...


----------



## mexican mama (Sep 4, 2009)

*grocery/bakery bread*

Ive had those..the ones that are sold to bakery/grocery...it was really not that good. I prefer the homemade ones though,,,there is nothing like freshly baked bread.


----------



## roadfix (Sep 10, 2009)

mexican mama said:


> Ive had those..the ones that are sold to bakery/grocery...it was really not that good. I prefer the homemade ones though,,,there is nothing like freshly baked bread.



I know what you mean......especially from ones that come out of someone's back yard adobe oven....


----------



## mexican mama (Sep 11, 2009)

*ingredients*



roadfix said:


> I know what you mean......especially from ones that come out of someone's back yard adobe oven....



Yeah,,,i think most of them skimp on the ingredients that it becomes mass production...quantity over quality.


----------

